# where do you buy the tapes?



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where to buy the hypnotherapy tapes? I live in Canada, so I dont know if that matters. Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I believe Mike's tapes http://www.ibscds.comfrom the FAQ of that site


> quote:How Long from receipt of order to my home?Within the UK, you should allow 7 - 14 days.USA: please allow 10 days for deliveryCanada: 14 days for deliveryAustralia: 14 days for deliverySwitzerland: 14 days for deliveryEuropean Communities: 14 days for deliveryAll postal times approximate barring any unforeseen delays.All other destinations please allow 21 days for delivery.


K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Darice,We now ship from the US, so you would get it within a week or sooner! If you have any questions let me know!Take care - and thanks Kath for getting this for me - I edited your reply to change the link to our new easier to type URL!!! xx


----------



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you


----------

